# Back belt in bigger sizes



## Welshaman1989 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi just a quick question for the larger guys where can I get a back belt the biggest one I've found goes up to a 48 inch diameter I want one a little bigger possibly 50 inch. Looked all over ebay, amazon but no luck. Life's tough for a fat guy!


----------



## Pyro (Dec 23, 2011)

strength shop

they have a couple that go to 50 and one that goes to 53


----------



## Welshaman1989 (Mar 3, 2014)

Great I'll have a look thanks!


----------



## Welshaman1989 (Mar 3, 2014)

Got one from Strength Shop thanks for the help


----------

